

6 things I look forward to in CSS level 4 - adamnemecek
http://zerosixthree.se/6-things-look-forward-css-level-4/

======
EduardoRT
That's neat! I'm not a web development fan but I'll definitely give it a try
sometime soon. I really really hate HTML, I don't know I can code easily but I
have a really hard time with HTML and CSS; Does someone knows a neat resource
for this ? I don't wanna just mess around every time I need to do something I
haven't done before. I need a lot of time to center something vertically and
that just drives me nuts.

~~~
adamnemecek
This is pretty neat

[http://give-n-go.tumblr.com/](http://give-n-go.tumblr.com/)

Basically, it's a collection of dribbble designs implemented in HTML, CSS &
JS. They are all somewhat small so it's a good learning experience.

Also [http://codepen.io](http://codepen.io).

~~~
EduardoRT
Thanks! Those are really good resources. :)

